# Photographing A Sweet 16?



## JacobGriz (May 7, 2011)

My friend asked me today if I could photograph her sweet sixteen, but I haven't photographed an event before.  I have an 18-55 lense and 50mm1.8.  Also, I have a manual hot shoe and a light stand with a translucent umbrella and a wireless trigger.  Since its my friend, It's not all that serious, but i want to make it look good.  Any ideas how to do this or if i should get some more equipment?


----------



## Formatted (May 8, 2011)

For something like that you could always have more equipment, but just use the flash on the camera and the 18-55, set flash to rear and shutter speed for 2 seconds or something then just tilt the camera around to get some funny lighting in the background and the flash will do the rest. Not really photography, it will just be recording the event.

Google - "Nightclub Photography"


----------



## JacobGriz (May 8, 2011)

Thanks for the help!  Should I bounce it off the ceiling?  I tried that around my house and it looks really good on skin.


----------



## KmH (May 8, 2011)

Visit this thread, watch the video, and read my notes about using a bounce card when bouncing flash: http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...243653-good-flash-photography-tips-video.html

Be sure the surface you bounce the light off of is white. Bounced light takes on the color of whatever it is bounced off of.


----------



## FranDaMan (May 8, 2011)

Keith, what is the bounce card used for exactly ??
To bounce some light straight to the subject and fill in the racoon eyes ?


----------



## KmH (May 8, 2011)

Yep! And with a big enough bounce card you get a nice catchlight in both eyes too.

The catchlight helps add a sense of depth to the eyes.

Unless bounced off a wall, bounced flash, even with a bounce card, still produces light on the lens axis making for little facial mask shadowing. Facial mask shadowing is the artistic part of lighting portrait subjects, and why so many prefer using OCF.


----------



## JacobGriz (May 9, 2011)

Thank you for the advice! My flash has a built in diffuser and flash card that slide out, sould i use the diffuser and bounce card?


----------



## JacobGriz (May 9, 2011)

wont a bounce car give more harsh hot spots on the face?


----------



## KmH (May 10, 2011)

The bounce card in the flash unit is pretty small. The bigger the card the softer the light from it and the nicer looking the catchlights in the eye's are.

Harsh hot spots are caused by using to much light, to small a light source, or a subject that has a greasy face.


----------



## josephgiridhar (May 17, 2011)

Yes the Photography is an art, we can express our feelings and happy moments which is passed can be stay with us for-ever, by seeing the photograph we recall happy moments spend with our love one's. I finally say that Photography makes bound......


----------



## WroughtDiego (May 19, 2011)

thanks..agreed...


----------

